
Prosecutors drop Montreal Mafia; RCMP surveillance tactics questioned - Scoundreller
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/montreal-police-surveillance-within-lauded-investigation-cause-prosecutors-to-drop-mob-cases/article34379831/
======
Scoundreller
"The development is a new setback for a once-promising prosecution, but allows
federal authorities to sidestep questions about police surveillance gear."

"Police [...] had intercepted more than a million supposedly secure electronic
messages sent on BlackBerrys."

"Prosecutors offered them relatively light sentences on murder-conspiracy
charges. The bargain was struck last March after their criminal lawyers raised
a litany of questions about how the RCMP got inside the suspects’
smartphones."

